# Visa on arrival? Uk national



## Drizz (5 mo ago)

Hi all. 
Can you now arrive at the airport and obtain a vOA as you could pre pandemic?
Like walk to immigration stamp and walk through?
Thank you


----------



## Toby1988 (Jul 6, 2016)

Perhaps Google can tell you?? 🤔 not all countries have reinstated original status so you need to check information from destination country immigration website for requirements based on originating flight/passport.


----------



## Drizz (5 mo ago)

Google's a mindfield these days. 
Really hard to find relevant updated information, but thanks.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

No-one can answer your question as some countries allow VOA and others don't (even post pandemic)
You need to check on the travel website of the country you wish to visit.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Drizz said:


> Google's a mindfield these days.
> Really hard to find relevant updated information, but thanks.


Maybe you could share which country it is that you are planning to visit?


----------



## Drizz (5 mo ago)

From UK to Thailand is the country


----------

